

Show HN: Cnnected – (Paid) Projects for Designers and Developers - jibly
http://www.cnnected.com

======
jibly
A little experiment.

I wanted to create a new way of connecting developers & designers with paid
projects. Sites like Elance make freelancers compete with $5h workers. Only a
handful of clients don't get trapped in selecting the cheapest proposal. High
quality freelancers are not able to raise their hands higher to increase their
chances of getting picked...

With Cnnected, I wanted to take a different approach. Giving freelancers
control of who and how many get introduced to potential clients. And clients
get to judge potential leads by seeing who had the highest bid and willingness
to take the project as well as their portfolio and quality of other work
they've already done.

Looking forward hearing feedback/ideas from the community so we can help more
professional freelancers get the projects they deserve.

